# Can I mix Sentinel + Advantix II?



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

My dog is on Sentinel flavor tablets for heartworm & other worms. He is also on Advantix II. I called the vet to see if it was okay to treat him with both at the same time, and the receptionist answered me sounding very unsure of herself. At the end of the convo, she gave me the okay. I used to give each at separate times of the month, but for convenience purposes I would like to give them back to back on the same day. Any advice?
Thanks!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

That's what my vet recommends to do. Sentinel + a topical like Advantix II or Advantage (not advantage multi or revolution because those are heartworm prevention topicals also)
Sentinel only prevents fleas from progressing in the lifecycle rather than killing or repelling adult fleas so it does work best with a topical if fleas and ticks are a problem in your are.


----------



## CobbersMom (Jul 30, 2013)

Same here, I give a Sentinel tab and the advantix II topical on the same day each month. Vet said it was fine, and it's easier to remember.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

I use Sentinel for worms and Parastar Plus for fleas and ticks. If I'm reading your question correctly, you want to give both on the same day. It shouldn't be a problem - I've done it without ill effects. I do prefer to separate the dosing by a few days so that if there is a reaction I can more easily identify the cause.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

It's fine, but it's a little overkill unless you have a serious flea problem. If you're using Advantix II, you might want to switch to Interceptor next time you buy HWP... save a few bucks!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Hambonez said:


> It's fine, but it's a little overkill unless you have a serious flea problem. If you're using Advantix II, you might want to switch to Interceptor next time you buy HWP... save a few bucks!


Interceptor has been discontinued for a year or so now. The active ingredient of Interceptor, milbemycin oxime, is the active ingredient for HW prevention in Sentinel and Trifexis. The main difference between those two is their flea prevention ingredient-- lufeneron in Sentinel versus spinosad in Trifexis. 

I've found Sentinel to be ineffective for flea control on it's own. Trifexis worked better for that. Comfortis (pill for flea prevention) is spinosad.

Revolution is an option if a topical heartworm and flea prevention is desired (as is Advantage Multi). Revolution's active ingredient is selamectin and it both kills adult fleas and prevents eggs from hatching. I've used it with success for over a year in the past. 

Edit to add:
Tick prevention is another issue-- Advantix II has worked very well for ticks and that can be combined with Sentinel or Heartgard (or Heartgard generics). 

Whereas in some areas, Advantage Multi is the ONLY heartworm preventative that is still effective because both ivermectin and milbemycin oxime are failing


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

What Shell said about Interceptor and ticks. 

Is there a single preventative that covers worms, fleas, and ticks?


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

cookieface said:


> What Shell said about Interceptor and ticks.
> 
> Is there a single preventative that covers worms, fleas, and ticks?


As far as I know, Revolution comes the closest since it control American dog ticks along with HW and flea prevention. But not deer ticks or lone star ticks which can transmit Lyme.


----------



## JTurner (May 19, 2013)

Thanks everyone, I went ahead and gave him both with no problem! Any opinions about the Lyme disease vaccination?


----------



## cookieface (Jul 6, 2011)

JTurner said:


> Thanks everyone, I went ahead and gave him both with no problem! Any opinions about the Lyme disease vaccination?


There was a discussion about the Lyme vaccine a few days ago. 

I've not gotten it for Katie because it doesn't seem effective enough to warrant using, and there are other, equally troubling tick diseases, so I need to keep ticks off her anyway.


----------

